# Deadening nerves



## Laborn (Mar 15, 2006)

Can anyone here explain to me how to harden my body in the way of deadening nerves, such has hardening shins. How can i make my elboes harder, where they cut more then bruise. Also how do you condition your knuckles to be more solid. And while we're at it does anyone know any other way to strengthen your body *or deaden nerves* on anywhere else on your body?


----------



## MJS (Mar 15, 2006)

Laborn said:
			
		

> Can anyone here explain to me how to harden my body in the way of deadening nerves, such has hardening shins. How can i make my elboes harder, where they cut more then bruise. Also how do you condition your knuckles to be more solid. And while we're at it does anyone know any other way to strengthen your body *or deaden nerves* on anywhere else on your body?


 
IMHO, any type of conditioning should be taken slowly at first, gradually building up.  For the shins, I've heard of using a bottle, wrapped in a towel, rolled up and down the shin, as one method.  Of couse, hitting a heavy bag or Thai pads is another way to build up the shin as well as the other areas that you've mentioned.

Everyone will have their own views, methods, etc. of conditioning.  However, as I said above, I'd start off slow and make sure that its being done properly.

Mike


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello, 

Years ago I constantly smashed my shins against my opponents (we didn't use protection back then). I hardened my shins up by first rolling a bottle up and down them for a while, then while hanging on the street corner, near my house, I would kick a one way street sign pole with my shins. I did this easy at first, and gradually built up. When I was doing this, I was able to smash shins, with my opponent dropping, swelling , and bleeding, and me with no scratch.

As for my hands, we used to use the makiwara as regular practice, but, when I was young, a senior BB recommended just striking anything hard. I started doing this, again easy at first, stiking brick walls, and Marble posts etc.. After a short while, I could strike harder and it didn't hurt. I even got a little callous build up on my knuckles.


----------



## ppko (Mar 15, 2006)

IMHO don't do it, the nerves a there for a reason and by deadening them you are harming yourself, and this could give  you some health issues in the long run.  I deadened quite a bit of my nerves years ago and I now pay for it in different ways


----------



## stickarts (Mar 15, 2006)

I would very strongly consider whether the pro's outweigh the con's before pursuing that type of conditioning!


----------



## Laborn (Mar 15, 2006)

so the bottle teq....lol can you explain this to me..or send me a video..i dont think i quite understand.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 15, 2006)

Get a glass bottle, put a towel over your shin, roll the bottle up and down, applying pressure, like grinding it into the shin.


----------



## Laborn (Mar 16, 2006)

Alright, thank you bunches. Do you know how to strengthen or tighten any other parts? like elbows, forearms, thighs, abs, pecks etc?

Laborn.


----------



## still learning (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello, I agree...do a little more reseach on this? When you get older (50's and above)...Your joints will hurt alot.

Unless you are planning to be a professional fighter?

The coke bottle works, takes time...you will want to break the shin bones,(tiny breaks)...let it heal(bones will reform thicker, than rub the coke bottle again or hit your shins with them again to break a layer of the shin bones, can be a long process. NOTE: when done? Your shins will look blacken and bruise looking. and as your age...you will discover why this was not good.

Same with the knuckles, Best to read Verbal Judo...walk or run first?

Ask any professonal boxer? to toughen the body, it will need to be hit over and over again for a few months before you stop feeling much pain! (Ring training,boxing each other), most people about six months or so of practicing daily.

Are you sure you want to do this? ...................Aloha


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 16, 2006)

I would also add, if your serious, train with a mook jong (wooden dummy) for the parts of the arms, legs, and hands. For the stomach, train by hitting it, gradually, at first. Then increase the power as your tolerance allows. (maybe use a medicine ball as well).


----------



## thetruth (Mar 16, 2006)

You shouldn't confuse deadening nerves with strengthening that particular part of the body.  Deadening the nerves just means to me that you can't feel when you are injured which is never a good thing.  The bone will still break under the same amount of pressure regardless of how much you feel it.   Unless you are starting kickboxing or mma fighting for which dead nerves may be of value(but still not a good thing) I would never recommend doing it
Cheers
Sam


----------



## thetruth (Mar 16, 2006)

Perhaps have someone drop a coconut out of a tree onto your gut or kick the crap out of a bamboo tree.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Mar 16, 2006)

Laborn said:
			
		

> Can anyone here explain to me how to harden my body in the way of deadening nerves, such has hardening shins. How can i make my elboes harder, where they cut more then bruise. Also how do you condition your knuckles to be more solid. And while we're at it does anyone know any other way to strengthen your body *or deaden nerves* on anywhere else on your body?


Learn some 3 star drills, and Use a good ditajow. Find creative ways to condition your body, but dont dont hit too hard at first. What you want is just a little bit of bruising. Let it heal up for a couple days, then go at it again. Over time you will heal quicker, and it will take alot to bruise you. Then you can start hitting things hard. 
Just remember there is a limit to how hard the human body can become, dont injure yourself! You want to be able to train everyday, or at least every other day.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 16, 2006)

thetruth said:
			
		

> You shouldn't confuse deadening nerves with strengthening that particular part of the body. Deadening the nerves just means to me that you can't feel when you are injured which is never a good thing. The bone will still break under the same amount of pressure regardless of how much you feel it. Unless you are starting kickboxing or mma fighting for which dead nerves may be of value(but still not a good thing) I would never recommend doing it
> Cheers
> Sam


 
Well said!  Nerves are in your body for a reason....


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes, I agree, nerves are there for a reason. Conditioning parts of your body is not the same as deadening nerves. I have done and continue to do pretty heavy body conditioning. When I started competing in full contact events I did alot more than I do now. There have been some great posts and some not so great ones here. First, you need to seek instruction. Second, you *do not want to injure yourself in any way*. If your being offered instruction in conditioning by injury, run away. You dont want to damage nerves, break shins, or anything like that. You must start slow. If you get injured (even a deep bruise) your body must heal before continuing the conditioning. Therefore you want to condition and increase only enough to not injure yourself. That means slowly. Using a bottle is good; we use staffs or large dowels, roll then tapping on the shin. We condition shins, calves, in/out thigh, ribs, stomach, arms, hands, shoulders, kidneys and back. This is not done by injury; I keep repeating that because there are so many misconceptions out there about body conditioning. I seen great success in my training but have put in the time. Usually any quick fix is not worth the risks.

However, we view conditioning a bit different. I'm not conditioning my body so I can meet a shin kick with a shin kick of my own and beat it. I use body conditioning as an insuarnce policy if you will. If you do hit me I am conditioned. Also, when I hit you, even if not full power, it will hurt you more.

Just my few cents,
 7sm


----------

